#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Меры по охране исторических памятников и культуры монастыря Шаолинь

## Ersh

Чжэнчжоу, 10 апреля /Синьхуа/ - С марта с.г. администрация г. Дэнфэна пров. Хэнань приступила к проекту восстановления прежнего облика историко-туристической зоны в районе Шаолиньского монастыря - всемирно известной святыни китайского буддизма и школы уникального вида китайского боевого искусства "ушу". 

Во время реализации проекта планируется снести или переместить жилые дома крестьян 4 местных деревень, 10 школ, практикующих "ушу", 300 с лишним торговых точек, 10 предприятий и ряд культурно- развлекательных объектов, которые в настоящее время расположены в районе монастыря Шаолинь на площади в 2,18 квадратных километра. 

По сообщению ответственного представителя мэрии города Дэнфэна, подготовительные работы по проекту удалось завершить за 1 месяц. 

Как известно, Шаолиньский монастырь был сооружен 1500 лет назад в горах Суншань пров. Хэнань. С показом в 1982 году фильма "Шаолиньсы" /"Монастырь Шаолинь"/ он приобрел всемирную известность. Число посетителей монастыря выросло с 30 тыс человек в год до 2,5 млн человек в год. Вслед за увеличивающимся потоком туристов на территории монастыря и прилегающих к нему районах появилось огромное количество новых коммерческих объектов. Погоня за коммерческой выгодой подрывает культурные корни Шаолиньского монастыря, угрожает находящимся здесь древним историческим памятникам. 

После сноса лишних построек и зданий в районе и на территории Шаолиньского монастыря начнется масштабное озеленение, а затем предполагается приступить к новому проекту развития местного туризма, который подготовлен сотрудниками университета Цинхуа и санкционирован Министерством строительства Китая. Проект нацелен на защиту главных исторических памятников и обеспечение сохранности подлинной культуры и традиций Шаолиньского монастыря.

Составлено по материалам Синьхуа

"Удивительный Китай"

----------


## Шаман

Новость как минимум прошлогодняя. Сносить постройки и расчищать территорию начали ещё в 2001 году.

Добавлю, что гостиницы достраиваются, и в гостиницах условия жизни улучшаются.
Но в этом (2002) году наблюдал печально разваливающиеся ступеньки к пещере Дамо.
Но, видимо, и это скоро восстановят.

Кстати, сейчас на государственном уровне проводится политика, приводящая к новому расцвету даосских монастырей и даосизма. Выделаются деньги на даосские храмы, да и люди стали активнее посещать эти места. Про буддизм не знаю.

----------


## Крэзиёгин

Да, окончательный капец Шаолиню...  :Frown: 
Те крохи, что не добили два пожара, добьют чинуши в рясах и туристы.

----------

